# We were just cruzing this morning!



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice! I normally see a few every morning over a 30 mile trip into work but never get much more than a glance.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I passed a truckload of them coming from lordstown Booyah ;p


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice!

I never see more than like one a day.


----------



## Scarecrow26 (May 27, 2012)

I'm in north carolina jacksonville more specifically, and they are so common here you see them all the time its as common as the honda civic which are everywhere.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Everyone here drives Toyota Camrys or Honda Civics. Accords, Corollas, Priuses, and Altimas are quite common too. I see Elantras with increasing frequency.

Malibus and Cruzes are quite rare.

:question:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm seeing more Malibus and Cruzes around Denver.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I remember when I was the only cruze on the road  Now everyone and their mom has one. At first I'd see one or two here and there and then a few more and so on. But for a while I never saw another Black Eco. Now, they're everywhere. I'm still the only one I've seen on the road with modded bow-ties and I bet I'm the only one who has a tune.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

I see about 15 on my drive to work, which is only 20 or so minutes away. SO many people drive them in Oshawa!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Cruze's are probably the one car i see the most of on the road every day. They are everywhere in metro detroit....


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Cruze's are probably the one car i see the most of on the road every day. They are everywhere in metro detroit....


Except usually on 696 EB in the morning! It's actually quite rare for me to see more than one Cruze on the drive in. There's an Imperial Blue LS, if memory serves, I've seen that gets on at Orchard Lake every now and then, but I didn't see it this morning.

Now that I think about it, I saw two other Cruzen on the side roads before I got on the highway this morning too, so a total of 8.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Hahah yeah they lurk around. Whereabouts are you?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Hahah yeah they lurk around. Whereabouts are you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


Northville


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

There are three Cruzen at work. There are two Cruzen in the complex where I live. Seven in the parking deck at the University. Probably see close to 30 or so while on my travels here in NW Arkansas. Malibu is also a very popular car.

However, there is only one other Taupe Grey Metallic Cruze in this area... At least that I am aware of.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Its strange that I see so many Cruze's here in Albany, NY but I have never seen another ECO model. Most popular are the LS and LT models. Every once in a while, I'll see LTZ (typically in Black).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I think I've seen 2 Eco's on the road in the 8 months I've owned mine. The LTZ's are actually the most common model I see for some reason.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I counted five again this morning. Traffic was kinda stop and go at one point and I was rolling neck and neck with a Blue Topaz LT, which I suspect was the same one as yesterday- bought at the same dealer as mine. I saw another I think Black Granite LT, but it was darker this morning and hard to tell the colors. Tried to get a pic, but since there was such little light, the exposure was too long and it blurred.

I rarely see another LTZ around here, at least in my drive. Or even a 2LT with different wheels. It's usually just LS and LT with the 5 spoke's, with a couple random Ecos mixed in.

I just saw on Facebook yesterday that someone I went to elementary-high school with just got a Blue Topaz Eco too.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Saw these today:


















I also saw one going the other way that I wasn't able to get a pic of. It was a very unique blue color LT, certainly not a factory color or a production color anyway. It was literally like this:


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Here in Philadelphia we see quite a few Cruzes every day the colors on most of them are the powder blue versions followed by the darker blue versions. Where I live we have 7 Cruze owners. They are gaining in there sales.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Northville
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App



Ah so you must be quite used to seeing BMW's and Mercedes; As well as the occasional Porsche/Ferrari?:th_coolio:


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

I see quite a few here in Denver. It does help that I drive through the airport every day and see plenty of RR's (rental rockets). My neighbor around the corner has a blue ECO AT.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jnoobs said:


> Ah so you must be quite used to seeing BMW's and Mercedes; As well as the occasional Porsche/Ferrari?:th_coolio:


haha definitely all of the above! We do have a number of Ford/Lincoln products and a lot of Cadillacs due to the high concentration of Ford/GM employees too. I've lived here all my (short) life and thinking back, it's kinda cool to think about how there's all the latest cars running around here. It would probably be interesting to have a video driving around in 1998 vs. today just to see the differences in cars. It is a unique town though- my mom was at the grocery store at one point last week when she walked up on a conversation that Mike Babcock was having with the produce guy. She heard about the potential of the first game being just after Christmas then and the news reported it the day after!



milehigh said:


> I see quite a few here in Denver. It does help that I drive through the airport every day and see plenty of RR's (rental rockets). My neighbor around the corner has a blue ECO AT.


Today was one of those days like most- I saw one Imperial Blue LS right by work and that was it...


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

3 cruzes at my hotel(1rental) a multitude of BGM's on the highway and a white cruze so dirty it was tan (other than fingerprints)


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> and a white cruze so dirty it was tan (other than fingerprints)


^^^Closet Gold Mist Metallic lover.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I forgot to share a story with all of you. A coworker of mine went out of town last weekend, I think to Clearwater Beach, FL. He came in on Tuesday telling me that he had a rental Cruze for the weekend, which I determined to be a Summit White 1LT.

He said, he went to pull out of the rental car place, and he felt the engine really lagging and winding up. He said he said to himself, well I guess I'm driving a lawnmower for the weekend! Then he realized he had to shift. He put the car into Manumatic and didn't know it. I said well did you try the regular auto mode? He says he couldn't figure out how to get it into automatic mode, so he shifted it the entire weekend! I guess in looking at the diagram, it does look like auto should be over to the left where the manual mode is. But, most cars with Manumatic are like that where you move it over for manual mode, I think.

I mean, that's not a bad thing at all since that's what I prefer, but I like to listen to the car. His regular car is a Prius, and I don't think he's all that into cars. Whoosh.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

View attachment 9590


Just spotted tonight. Politics aside, what a shame to see a nice BGM Eco littered with bumper stickers. Stab me now.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> ^^^Closet Gold Mist Metallic lover.


I've never liked gold cars but I saw an fully loaded gold mist ltz and liked it a lot


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> I've never liked gold cars but I saw an fully loaded gold mist ltz and liked it a lot


I loved my gold Accord. It was NEVER dirty 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Gold cars always remind me of my grandpas Buicks. He loved his golden boats


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I had a Gold Mist LS on the day when my pinstripe was put on. That did definitely look like an old person's Cruze. I bet it would look better in an LTZ.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

It was an ltz rs and the chrome accents really popped on it and looked classy


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

I literally see like 500 everyday. 

No, but really, I live about 40 miles from the plant and I see quite a few in the region.


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

I see at least 5 cruzes a day on my way to and from work, most are middle age women lol 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea I see quite a bit here were I live but there all older people and usually females.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> haha definitely all of the above! We do have a number of Ford/Lincoln products and a lot of Cadillacs due to the high concentration of Ford/GM employees too. I've lived here all my (short) life and thinking back, it's kinda cool to think about how there's all the latest cars running around here. It would probably be interesting to have a video driving around in 1998 vs. today just to see the differences in cars. It is a unique town though- my mom was at the grocery store at one point last week when she walked up on a conversation that Mike Babcock was having with the produce guy. She heard about the potential of the first game being just after Christmas then and the news reported it the day after!
> 
> 
> 
> Today was one of those days like most- I saw one Imperial Blue LS right by work and that was it...



Yeah i see the occasional Ferrari and Lamborghini here in Rochester. Mostly Mercedes, BMW's, and Audi's. But for the less luxurious car it's mostly a Cruze or a Dart that I'll see on my way to and from work. My neighbor has an LS on lease that he wants to trade up to an LT or LTZ after seeing all the stuff i've been doing with mine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Followed a Black ECO into Colorado Mills parking lot this morning.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

crmcknight said:


> I literally see like 500 everyday.
> 
> No, but really, I live about 40 miles from the plant and I see quite a few in the region.


haha I bet you do! What does Lordstown do in a day, it is like 1100?



Katee228 said:


> I see at least 5 cruzes a day on my way to and from work, most are middle age women lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


haha what do you classify as middle age?



Jnoobs said:


> Yeah i see the occasional Ferrari and Lamborghini here in Rochester. Mostly Mercedes, BMW's, and Audi's. But for the less luxurious car it's mostly a Cruze or a Dart that I'll see on my way to and from work. My neighbor has an LS on lease that he wants to trade up to an LT or LTZ after seeing all the stuff i've been doing with mine.


I bet! Downtown Rochester is always a good place to see beautiful things (including cars)! I'd say I see the most common car I see on 696 is a Buick Regal/LaCrosse, followed by a Malibu. GM must have given employees a deal on the Regals/LaCrosses in the last year or so like Ford did on the first '07 Edges with the mis-stitched leather. I see a few Darts, but they aren't too common- it could be there aren't too many Chrysler employees on 696 since most either go up to 59 to Auburn Hills or take the Jeffries downtown.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I had a Gold Mist LS on the day when my pinstripe was put on. That did definitely look like an old person's Cruze. I bet it would look better in an LTZ.


Though I haven't yet purchased my Cruze, in the beginning I was torn between the summit white and gold mist color. The gold mist LTZ RS cruze looks classy and sexy as **** and if i was in my 40's or 50's I would def get the gold mist ltz rs. However if i saw a younger person driving it now, I wouldn't be like " oh my God, why are they driving that gold colored cruze." I am now stuck between the summit white and the silver ice metallic colored cruzes but am still leaning more towards the summit white!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Though I haven't yet purchased my Cruze, in the beginning I was torn between the summit white and gold mist color. The gold mist LTZ RS cruze looks classy and sexy as **** and if i was in my 40's or 50's I would def get the gold mist ltz rs. However if i saw a younger person driving it now, I wouldn't be like " oh my God, why are they driving that gold colored cruze." I am now stuck between the summit white and the silver ice metallic colored cruzes but am still leaning more towards the summit white!


Summit white looks great on a Cruze. Someone across my complex just bought one and still has the 30 day tag on it. That makes 3 of us now! 

This grey 2011 LT parks near me a lot. 









Someone else just bought one of the "4wd" minis. It looks so confused about what it wants to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> haha what do you classify as middle age?



Ha, between 40 and 60yrs.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

There are a lot of Cruzes around Rochester, NY also. The lighter/brighter colored ones tend to be more female drivers, while the darker colors tend to be males. I saw a black granite LT a few spaces down from my presently baja-themed black granite Eco the other day, a young guy in a suit was driving it. Darned DIY carwashes won't get off the stubborn road grime on mine, it'll have to wait until warmer weather for a hand wash. Oh well, at least it's protection against the salt! :1poke:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Katee228 said:


> Ha, between 40 and 60yrs.


Ah ok, so I'm not really missing anything...


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> haha I bet you do! What does Lordstown do in a day, it is like 1100?


About that many, they usually try to get around 1200-1300.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

View attachment 10107


Had a lady in this Light Ice Blue LT RS following me on the way home today...


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Pandora decided to have really good tastes today as I was leaving work!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey, my iTunes is playing that song right now!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey I recommended that song in the song recommendation thread! lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Right corner. Made my day. 










Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Right corner. Made my day.
> 
> View attachment 10223
> 
> ...


What is that?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> What is that?


Transformer logo. But I never remember if it's the good guys or the bad guys.

My brother in law has a giant one on his truck. My wife said she was going to get one too (good guys) and I had to get the bad guy badge :sad:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Autobots ASSEMBLE!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The Korean and Chinese sites have entire *suites* of Transformer stuff, chrome badges, vinyl, replacement this-that-and-the-other, not just for Cruzen, probably for anything, from a two-stroke Kia all the way to a top-of-the-line Mercedes-Benz!

Edit: found these: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/4-Transf...=AU_Car_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4abeb3f0cf


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You know, I've started seeing a few more Cruze's around recently.

Heck, I even saw my 3rd Eco today.

But I'd say that a good 80% that I see are LS models. And if you think about it...the LS really is a fantastic deal. Good little car for not much money. 

I saw 4 on the same ROW at the parking garage yesterday. All of them were LS's. There used to be two LTZ's that were there. I guess they've moved on to other parts of the garage...I walk the same route through it every day.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

The chevy Cruze is a very common car now. Counted 12 on my 20 minute drive to work yeaterday


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## markcanderwich (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice one..!! Great Picture...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I see a lot of LS and LT trims. ECO and LTZ trims are relatively rare where I drive.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I see everything but ECOs here we have tons of lt rs

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

